# Socialization Ideas Please :)



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Cusack is pretty fearful around new people. We are working on training but I need some ideas on socialization with him. Where do you bring your dogs??

Whats the best way to get him through this? When we are in Petco he is so freaked out he won't even take a treat!

Should I talk to the manager at petco and just sit at the store for a while and have people treat him? Or is that super weird? But then again he won't take treats at the store.... :help:!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I like to go to a park and sit on a bench where people walk by. Most people will not stop, and that sounds fine in your case, right now. 

If people want to pet him, especially children, you might want to say no, or have them stand a distance away and give a treat. 

It's not so much interacting you want, but for the dog to watch, observe and understand that people will not hurt him. And also to learn normal human behaviour. 

Same goes with other dog socialization. Interaction is not necessary. Just observation.

Some people stand near the entrance at Walmart. Not too close where the pup will be scared. Keep a comfortable distance for the dog. Eventually, you will be able to move closer. Don't rush him, though.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

How old is he? That could make a diffeence in how to handle him.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I see Cusack is the same age as Boaz. Boaz was born 1/6/2010. You should have started much younger, but it's good that you are starting. It just might take longer. Be patient, and don't coddle. If he looks interested say, "Good Dog!", if he's afraid, don't say anything and act like nothing out of the ordinary is happening. You do not want to reinforce unwanted behaviour by saying, "That's okay." when he's scared.

Another good thing to do is to have a conversation with a stranger, but instruct the stranger NOT to look at the dog.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Dogs aren't allowed in the parks here  I'm having such a hard time thinking of places to bring him. Petco is all that I can think of. We are on the outskirts of Baton Rouge but I don't know where to take him there either lol


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

You could even take him to Petco and just sit or walk around and just have him watch people. You could request someone give a treat that you approve of, or ask that they not pet him.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

He turned a year in Jan

I tried to do the best that I could as soon as we got him. I took him into Petco with me every time I went. I have parrots so I go too much lol He wasn't doing bad until I couldn't bring him for about a month b/c my back was acting up. When I brought him back it was like severe over stimulation. Now I'm not sure what to do.

He also does this at home. When new people come in he will hide behind one of us and run when they come near him. He does eventually warm up but it takes a couple of hours and you can tell he still doesn't trust them. he also jumps at loud noises. 

We got him at 4-5 mos old. The guy lived in an apartment and Cusack would scream while he was at work. The guy also said that he had just got him and it seemed that the breeder kept him in the kennel most of the time, he assumed it was because he was older and didn't sell with his litter mates.

I don't know if this has anything to do with it but he also has a couple of health problems that we are dealing with. Calcinosis Circumscripta (lumps in the skin caused by calcium deposits due to improper absorption of calcium) he is due for very expensive surgery soon to get the lump removed from his neck and he has bone spurs in his hips and tail. 

He is great with everything else! Great off leash, basic commands, happy other wise.

Most importantly... Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Keep working with him. And I think the more you take him around stuff and other people and he learns that it won't harm him and with you being all cool and confident it should help him calm down as well.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I LOVE your dog's name. Very cool. It could be that Petco is just too stimulating for him at this point. If your goal is for him to walk into the store with you and not scream and fuss at other dogs or people, then you might want to break it down a little more and start with the first step.

Practice pulling into the parking lot and having him get out of the car calmly. When you get to that point, start working on having him get to the sidewalk without losing his mind. You get the idea. It sounds like he might not have gotten too much socializing from the breeder or the first owner? It could be that as he ages and matures, those early gaps are becoming more apparent?

I am not so sure that Petco is a great place to initially work with a reactive dog. So much of your success there will depend on how well other people have control of their dogs. It would be impossible to teach Cusack that other dogs are no threat if another dog is allowed to run up on him. Sure, the other dog might just want to make friends, but maybe Cusack doesn't see it that way?

I would find a good group class where the work is geared towards reactive dogs. I had great success with a "Control Unleashed" class with my reactive dog. I highly recommend them!
Sheilah


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank went through this same thing at about 8 months, he would bark and try to get away, he's 10 months now and doing really well with strangers, I belong to a training group and was able to "set up" Frank to met people that I knew but Frank didnt' the "stranger" would just ignore him while we talked then if frank came close let him sniff then offer a treat, after he improved with those strangers we went on to the real thing in stores, last friday we actually went to Bass Pro with them having a wall to wall crowd and Frank did Great. 
One more thing I started the "stranger" meetings on neutal ground not at home.

I would call around to some stores and ask them if dogs are allowed it might surprise you where you can take him, around here all the farm stores allow them, (like tractor supply) Bass Pro, and all the different pet stores.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

An obedience class could be helpful. It would teach him to focus on you when other people or dogs around and proper socialization etiquette. I also walk my dog around the petsmart plaza. We start st petsmart and then walk around the plaza. She gets to experience different sights and smells while people pass by. It could help your dog too but go when there are not a lot of people like in the middle of the week in the afternoon, and then slowly move up to busier days and times of the week. Observations can be done as well besides walking.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota also turned 1 in January. I take my aunt to the supermarket and while were waiting I hang out in front of the store most people don't ask to pet her. The ones that do are usually pet people. You can also ask your vet if you can stop by, I don't know any that would say no. I just switched vets and Lakota met her new vet & tech saturday. They weighed her and offered treats, she didn't take them, so they want me to bring her back with something she loves. If I don't keep up on her exposure I could see her getting fearful. I don't need everyone petting her I certainly don't expect her to run up to everyone abundantly affectionate. I want her to focus on me no matter who or what else is around. I am happy with a "no reaction" since I have had reactive dogs in the past.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you all for some really GREAT ideas!!!!  What would I do without this forum lol

I didn't know about Bass Pro! There is one literally 5 mins away. We also do not have the tractor supply place  I have heard it is a really good store. I will call around. Any other good places?


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

IDEA!!!
We bought a house about a month ago in my hometown. We aren't moving until this summer but we have been going about once a month for a couple of days. My brother-in-law usually house sits for us. We aren't usually gone for more than a couple of days. 

We are going again Sat-Tues. Its about 500miles, 8-9hr drive. We will bw painting, meeting with the electrician, etc. He shouldn't be left alone at all. Do you think it would be beneficial to bring Cusack??

We usually stay with my sister, these are people that he is going to need to know very well anyway. I'm just scared it might be too much and freak him out. But I feel like now maybe I'm not pushing him enough to get over it. I don't know lol 

Oh when I had back surgery my family was here to help out so he does know them some but he was younger.

Thanks Again!! You guys are soooooo great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Petco/Petsmart are extremely high distraction places. They are flooded with sights, smells, and sounds. I wouldn't take him to Petco for quite some time... gradually work up to it.

Start small, in places like public parks that aren't too busy... where there are other people but not many dogs. Some stores like Home Depot (not sure if you have any there) will allow dogs.. they are nice because they have nice, wide aisles so the dog doesn't feel trapped.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

What do you say when you call the stores? Do you say that you are doing some sort of training? I don't want them to think that I have some sort of vicious dog lol 

Thanks again everyone!!! This is really really helpful!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Also...you could consider finding a "training club" in your area.
Obedience, Agility...anything.
Dog people usually understand...and are willing to assist.
Having the dog around a training club for controlled "stimuli"....can help in many ways....even if only to make him a more comfortable, confident companion.
JMO


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I have found, with Dante, who is fearful but not fear aggressive or reactive (doesn't bark, growl, etc) that what works best is not to force him to be petted or "say hi" to other people. Instead, I stand and talk to them a few feet away (normal stranger conversational distance) and when he's ready, he goes up to sniff them and then will welcome petting, although he will still usually tuck his tail. He is, and will continue to be, in large active weekly training classes. It has made a WORLD of difference for him.

Again, I do not force him. And he's been doing this since he was a wee pup. He used to be terrified of people he didn't know, but now will sit or down quietly at my side while I talk to others, and if he's comfortable he'll go up to say hi himself.

Lots of patience, and NO coddling as someone already pointed out. Do not pet him and say things like "good boy" while he's being fearful. Only praise for the desired behavior, which is calmness or nicely greeting people. If you try to "calm" him when he's being fearful, you are actually rewarding that behavior, which of course you don't want to do.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

what about standing outside a dog park and letting him see all the dogs and do OB while there? don't go in, but just stand away from the gates?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had Chili for not quite a year and she's been every place I can think of, the more the better. She's been to agility trials, a herding trial, several dog shows, one horse show (she thought that was the best). Craft shows, fairs, car shows and farmers markets, a parade where someones kid planted pink cotton candy on top of her head. 9 or 10 different parks. I keep a really good treats in my pocket to give to people so they can feed her. (cheese, beef sticks, or chicken)
I would give the person a few small bites of food and ask they to put it in the palm of their hand and let her move towards them. Most people want to dive for a dogs head, a lot of dogs do not care for that.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> what about standing outside a dog park and letting him see all the dogs and do OB while there? don't go in, but just stand away from the gates?


wow haha you were asking about people not dogs oops. sorry  guess I should read the entire thread before I post. please disregard this advice


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> wow haha you were asking about people not dogs oops. sorry  guess I should read the entire thread before I post. please disregard this advice



That's OK! He actually loves dogs more than people. Who could blame him LOL

Thanks for all of the great advice!! It looks like I need to get out there and find some festivals, stores, etc. to bring him to.  Mardi Gras is this week but we won't be here :crazy:

How do you know dogs are ok at these sort of things?

Sorry, I just want to make sure I do all that I can for him :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've taken Stosh just about everywhere with me- Lowe's or Home Depot, Tractor Supply, pet stores, etc. Our local mall opens early in the am so people can walk and I asked the mall management if I could bring Stosh to walk and they said yes! I told them that I was training him and they said just to call the security guards and let them know I was coming in. It was great to walk there when it was really hot. I've also walked him at schools while kids were at football practice, I took him to the vet's office just to practice sitting in the waiting room- the vets loved it and took him all around the office so he'd get familiar with the place. We joined an obedience training club and ours is very active in the community so it's a great place to get involved. See if there's one around you


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

pet stores, stand near the doors of the supermarket, 24 hour store,
24 hour gas station, busy streets, invite people to visit
your home Family, friend, neighbors), puppy class,
have play groups at your home, day care, place an ad in the paper
concerning socializing your pup, be around a school at the end of the day.



Cusack's Human said:


> Dogs aren't allowed in the parks here  I'm having such a hard time thinking of places to bring him. Petco is all that I can think of. We are on the outskirts of Baton Rouge but I don't know where to take him there either lol


----------



## deaninmn (Mar 19, 2011)

Bring him everywhere you can... and relax. If you are having fun, he will eventually, as well. If you are stressed about him being stressed... well, he'll know that too. We are lucky, Maximus loves everyone. We brought him to Petco last week.... 13 weeks old... he had a blast. I have friends who have dogs, and we arrange short visits/playtime at least once a week. No dogs allowed in the parks??? Wth is that?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I saw someone said Lowe's and Home Depot. Just call and ask if they allow dogs first. It varies by store - most of them do, but not all.
If you can go there in the middle of the day, it's pretty empty and would be a good start for him.

I also sit on the benches outside wal-mart and just watch the world go by


----------

